# Beginner Looking for Advice on Bed Frame Design



## MrJosh (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello Community,


I am a frugal college student moving from on-campus housing to a shared house. As furniture is not provided, I have to consider buying my own bed, desk, and dresser. The desk and dresser I already own so no problems there. The bed, however is a bit more troublesome. I will be staying at my new house for 2-3 years so a more permanent bed is needed over sleeping on the floor with a blanket. 

I did a bit of searching and found that beds, particularly bed frames that had storage space underneath them were pricier ($200+). That's a month of rent. Better to make my own frame for less than $100 and an air mattress for $40 than to buy a $200 frame with a $300 mattress. Little could be found that could suit my needs on Craigslist, discount furniture stores, etc. so I wondered if I could make my own bed frame. That solution lead me to here to seek advice from people that are definitely more experienced than me. I barely remember the things I made back in my Scouting days so I'm starting at zero here.

What I can draw from is a tiny bridge I made last year. That isn't much, but I will try my best to outline my design and ask for opinions and criticisms. :yes:

I have included an MS Paint drawing below. My computer lab opens Monday, so I can update this post with nice SolidWorks models if needed. The red circles indicate locations for nails, and all contact surfaces are joined with glue. Dimensions are subject to change so I did not include them, though the frame will be made to accommodate a twin size air mattress that will lay across all 3 cross-beams in Fig. 3. I can have the boards and slats cut to fit dimensions at my local lumber yard. I only own a hammer.

Any feedback on appropriate wood type to use, nail type, price, and design modifications and welcome! Thanks for reading! :thumbsup:


Josh


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*consider this*

A 2" X 12" measures 1 1/2" X 11 1/2" actually.
If you used that for your entire project you would not need any joinery like you show, a half lap. You can't make that without out some special tools, a hammer won't do.
First, cut 3 pieces (37 1/2") for the legs to the correct width (39" - 1 1/2" = 37 1/2"), allowing 1 1/2" for a full length backer. Then cut 4 pieces for the length of a twin size mattress (75"), leaving a suitable gap between them (about 1 1/2") to make it work out correctly for the width (11 1/2" X 3 = 34 1/2") and one more (75") for the backer across the bottom. The backer is necessary to make it structurally strong or else it will rack and collapse with "heavy" activity, horseplay etc...
This design will make the construction simple and make the cutting easy, only 2 different lengths. Fastening can be done with nails for a permanent build, or with screws for a take down version. It will be heavy. Both the nails and screws should be 3" long. 16 penny nails or number 12 screws will work from the Home Center or hardware. Pre-drilled holes for the screws will be needed and that may be a problem if you can't borrow or purchase a drill and bit...I donno? So 7 pieces all together, 4 at 75" and 3 at 37 1/2" and you are ready to build. This will give you a storage space underneath of 11 1/2" high. Hopefully that will be adequate. If not a 2" X 4" can be added flat across the the legs and backer for an additional 1 1/2" of height....still not enough? Add another on the bottom of all the pieces, like a foot. You can paint the pieces before assembly or later, either way or leave them natural wood.
Good luck on this. :yes: bill


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Here is a link that may help.

A drill, drill bit and a couple of clamps would assist in doing the job. If you have some mates they may lend these to you. 

http://woodgears.ca/bed/plans.html

There are a number of plans to suit what ever size bed you want

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

MrJosh said:


> Any feedback on appropriate wood type to use, nail type, price, and design modifications and welcome! Thanks for reading! :thumbsup:
> Josh


I might add that an air mattress should be fully supported. Slats may be too labor intensive, whereas a piece of plywood might be easier. Using your drawing, or some of the details from bed frame links like the one Dave provided, or what has been suggested, a simple frame can be configured with very little to no joinery, and just using metal (or wood) corner bracing.









 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

DaveTTC said:


> Here is a link that may help.
> 
> A drill, drill bit and a couple of clamps would assist in doing the job. If you have some mates they may lend these to you.
> 
> ...


+1. :yes: That's a great link, some good tips.










 







.


----------



## MrJosh (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow! Thank you fine gentlemen for the help. Many internetz to you sirs. I will do my best to build that twin bed in the link (minus the head/foot board). 

:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Glad to be of assistance. Great thing with plans is they can always be modified to personal needs and or desire. Be sure to post a pic of the finished product and let us know how much it cost you in the end. 

Might I also suggest if you visit some construction sites you may find they are throwing away off-cuts which would be useable for you. Talk to someone nicely they may even cut and drill the timber ( lumber ) for you.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MrJosh (Jun 2, 2012)

Definitely I will. I move into my new place in about a month, so unfortunately I cannot post soon, but I will definitely follow up on this thread with pics and prices. 

You are full of useful information, Dave. Lo and behold, there's a new dorm being constructed right next door!


----------



## john80 (Jun 7, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Here is a link that may help.
> 
> A drill, drill bit and a couple of clamps would assist in doing the job. If you have some mates they may lend these to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks. This link also helped me a great deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

john80 said:


> Thanks. This link also helped me a great deal. :thumbsup:


Always happy to help another

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## oleStanman (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Josh, welcome. I just joined the site myself a few days ago. Here is a link to the post about the storage bed I built a couple years ago using my own design. I didn't really draw any plans, just worked from the ideas in my head, and good features of commercial beds.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/hi-all-39826/

I used 3/4" oak veneer plywood for any appearance areas, and 7/16" OSB for inside support. Might give you some ideas. I also have some photos of the build in progress. I learned a lot and believe I could reduce the cost of the next one by 1/2. First one was about $425-$450.00. Worked great...Good luck, Stan


----------

